

Next Big Thing? Interactive 360° Videos - sashthebash
http://www.ufunk.net/en/videos/une-video-de-snowboard-interactive-a-360%C2%B0/

======
willheim
I've seen several companies working on this but this is one of the smoothest
productions I've seen so far. Not sure of the value of implementing it in an
action sequence. It's too hard to miss what should be seen by facing the wrong
way. I can see this as being valuable in a virtual tour sense.

Another company i saw had you put together the videos and then direct the
final production. The end user (viewer) could watch it as an edited movie or
spin around freely. I see that as the best method. They'll watch twice: Once
as the directed and the second time freely.

